# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Demat e kuq

## strano

Ca foto nga pushimet tona ne Jale edhe Dhermi....

----------


## strano

o qef o qef LOL

----------


## strano

........................

----------


## strano

auuuu eheheheh

----------


## strano

ehehehehhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strano

yyyyyy DEMAT yyyy  :ngerdheshje: 


*DEMI KUQ = ALI PASHAI*

----------


## strano

lool ........... ne fshat kena qene

----------


## strano

sa i madh ai rrapi mer.. 12 burra duhen me e kap rreth e rrotul  :perqeshje:

----------


## strano

*Ju ngul dicka*

----------


## OO7

Palasa              .

----------


## OO7

doni mo ! ??? .....

----------


## OO7

hiuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## OO7

Demi Kuq ..............

----------


## OO7

Rrapi & plazhi Palasës

----------


## Tipiku

JA KU JAM EDHE UNE ME DEMAT E KUQ SI GJITHMON :djall me brire:

----------


## Tipiku

JA DHE HERKULI HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH SI KA DALE CA FOTO :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Tipiku

TERHIQE STRANO TERHIQE SE NA U MYT BARKA  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Tipiku

VUAJTJET E STRANO,Tip_Tipik_Tirons,007 

 :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:  : 

BO SA KENA VUJT MER JAHUUUUUUUUUUU?

----------


## Tipiku

:pa dhembe:   :uahaha:  

DEMI_I_KUQ SA VUAN EDHE TI MER JAHU???????????

----------


## swat

Ja dhe ca foto te tjera nga  :djall me brire:  ^^DEMAT E KUQ^^ :djall me brire:

----------

